# Searching for Almond Wood



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

I am searching for some Almond Wood to make a walking stick. I have a client who is adamant in having the entire walking stick made from Almond Wood and I have not had much luck in finding long, solid pieces. I need the finished piece to be 48" tall or taller, 1.5-2" thick along the bottom shaft and if possible 3" on the top so I can carve some almond flowers and leaves. I could use either raw/live edge stock (branches, trunk w/ bark) or milled and will even consider decent length pieces to assemble for the entire length. I am desperate, as I have contacted all of my resources who deal in unusual woods and even almond orchards but no one has anything to offer that I can use.

If you know of a source that can help me for a current or even a near future supply of such material, please drop me a PM here at LJ's or have them contact me directly at [email protected]

Thanks in advance for your time & effort!


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

mellie check with rustfever. He has gotten a lot of orchard woods at different times or he might know of someone who could have some.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

With the water situation in California, a bunch of almond trees might be coming down.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Try http://www.thorn-creek.com/fruitwood.shtml


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Try http://calchar.com/contact/ they sell firewood and have almond.

also http://www.nevadahotwood.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=210


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

Hello Karson,
Thanks for the info. I will try to reach them and I am also re-instating my inquiry to past resources. One never knows when the unusual inquiry actually gets a bite.


----------

